# Looking for Old School Soundstream 10" Velvet Hammer Subs



## bcalmica (Jul 31, 2013)

I am in the process of setting up an old school Soundstream system with SS reference amps and wanted to run a pair of 10" ss velvet hammers. Does anyone have a pair for sale?

Thanks


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Which ones? The SS10 or SS10R?

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Pair of Soundstream Reference ss10 Velvet Hammer Subs SS10R Sub Old School | eBay


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Those are SS10s, not SS10Rs.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

IMHO, The price is pretty steep for SS10's. They look nice though. 

I sold a minty SS12 to Complacent One if I remember right. He was trying to sell it a few months ago.


----------



## bcalmica (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help!

quality_sound... I would be happy with either the SS10 or SS10R. It's my understanding that the "R" stands for reference. Soundstream first brought out the SS10 as their flagship reference audio sub. Then to sell more subs they came out with a newer version called the SS10R. Both the SS10 and the SS10R are very comparable in weight, around 18 pounds each.

HiloDB1...Thanks for sharing the pair for sale on Ebay. The price looks about right for the pair and they look mint!

Old Skewl... The price did originally sound a bit on the high side, but after looking at the condition of this pair in the photos, I would have to say they are priced right. I have seen abused pairs selling for $300-$350. IMHO, I would rather pay a little more and have something in almost new condition.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

bcalmica said:


> Thanks everyone for your help!
> 
> quality_sound... I would be happy with either the SS10 or SS10R. It's my understanding that the "R" stands for reference. Soundstream first brought out the SS10 as their flagship reference audio sub. Then to sell more subs they came out with a newer version called the SS10R. Both the SS10 and the SS10R are very comparable in weight, around 18 pounds each.
> 
> ...


The R did stand for reference but it was also the successor to the SS10. It had a different frame, cone, suspension, and motor. Really, the whole thing was pretty different, and IMO, noticeably better sounding. I never weighed them, but I'd have a hard time believing they weight the same given the pretty massive difference in the motor size unless the original frame was steel vs. aluminum. 

Honestly, if you can find the original Exact 10 I'd buy that. Far and away a better driver.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

bcalmica, your PM box is full.


----------



## bcalmica (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks Guy...box is empty now.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

bcalmica said:


> Thanks everyone for your help!
> 
> Old Skewl... The price did originally sound a bit on the high side, but after looking at the condition of this pair in the photos, I would have to say they are priced right. I have seen abused pairs selling for $300-$350. IMHO, I would rather pay a little more and have something in almost new condition.


In reality they are worth what someone is willing to pay. SS10R's are worth what he is asking, but not SS10's. If they are minty $250-300 would be more inline for the pair. Good luck with your search!


----------

